# Where not to live in Perth, WA



## The Campbells (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello,

We are migrating to Perth on Feb 18th, and have been searching extensively for a house to rent south of the river. Can anyone tell us the areas around Cannington which are undesirable? All the areas we have seen look nice on the internet!


----------

